# Question for MN guys



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Is it just me or did MN have a poor Resident goose hatch this spring?? Were not seeing anything close to the numbers of birds we have seen the past couple of years. Maybe it's just my area but i have talked to people from other parts of the state and they are seeing the same thing, low numbers.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

This came from the GF Herald. No specific numbers cited about the MN population...

Early Canada goose

• Season dates: Saturday-Sept. 22 statewide; Saturday-Sept. 15 in the Northwest Zone. Hunters must be certified through the federal Harvest Information Program before going afield.

• Limit: Five per day, except in the Southeast Zone, where the bag limit will be two. The restriction prohibiting hunting within 100 yards of surface water remains in effect in the Northwest, Southeast and Metro goose zones, Carlos Avery Wildlife Management Area and an area surrounding Swan Lake in Nicollet County. Early season goose hunters should consult the 2006 Waterfowl Hunting Regulations Supplement for details.

• *Outlook: Resident Canada goose populations continue to thrive across Minnesota. Gary Huschle, biologist at Agassiz National Wildlife Refuge northeast of Thief River Falls, said goose production was high again this year, although the refuge didn't do a specific brood count. The trend likely applies to other parts of northwestern Minnesota, as well.*
While hunting isn't allowed on the refuge, Huschle said the September season appears to be popular, at least with a certain segment of hunters. "You hear a fair number of shots," Huschle said. "It's a pleasant time. You don't have to shiver and freeze, and you don't have to lay in the mud. I think there's getting to be more hunters, and there has been good reception to that hunt."


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree w/Browndog. I have seem some around, but not nearly as many as last year at this time.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm down in the DL lakes area and the early season is looking pretty good for us! I think I've seen just as much if not a little more action than this time last year. The problem is the small family groups haven't grouped up with the larger groups so things don't look the same as last year. Maybe they were late coming out of their molt... It is possible the survival of the hatched flocks was low in your areas because of predators or weather etc. Hopefully things will improve in your areas. I dont know about you guys but i'm really looking forward to opener morning!  
:sniper:


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

we had a great hatch this year our few ponds we have we figure we had atleast 100 nesting pair and we are seeing alot of birds still there now that other sloughs are drying up happy hunting mngooseer


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We had alot of geese in our area until the big rain storms came through last Thursday. Since then they have left the area. We thought that by the weekend they would come back but, they haven't so far. We scouted again tonight and put on 60 miles and only saw about 15 geese. Last year at this time their was about 700 in the area. It's not looking good for us on opener.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

seen alot of geese around my area, geese have to be up 2 times if not more!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Jeff, i think they must have flown my home way. i was home for the weekend and saw alot more geese than i did all summer. i had put many miles about a week or two ago, saw next to nothing. that rain came through and boom, there they were.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

We are still seeing lots of birds. Jeff, I have no doubt the storm pushed them around.........don't panic.....there'll be some birds there. I've seen more geese in a couple areas than I have the last few years...........if you aren't seeing 'em on Friday, you can hunt with me.........bring your trailer, decoys and calls...........!!!


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

We have a field that had over 200 honky tonks in it last week. The last 2 days there has only been 1 family group(10-15)birds in it. There roost doesn't have a single bird in it???? Theres still a few around but nothing compared to a couple of weeks ago

Good Luck This Weekend Boys!!! :sniper:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

A few weeks ago I found birds everywhere. I am having some trouble locating them now. I can't understand it myself. Main roost I was looking at has one family group left on it.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

maybe they know season opens and they're getting the heck outa here! :rollin: but i'm ready for em' :strapped:


----------

